# Dancing with the Stars? Who the heck are they?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2014)

*Seniors "Kickin' It" on Dancing With The Stars!*

Here is Lea Thompson, 53 years old on the TV show, Dancing With the Stars...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2014)

Tommy Chong 76 years old (from Cheech and Chong).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2014)

Betsey Johnson age 73, clothes designer...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 21, 2014)

I just saw on GMA that somebody was eliminated from Dancing With the Stars. I don't watch it, but whenever there's something on the news about who lost/who's still there/who won it occurs to me that they're people I never heard of. Huh? Do I live in a vacuum?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah, I never know who they're talking about......and (SURPRISE) don't give a darn !  They come and go
like spirits in the night.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2014)

The heck with who the dancing "stars" are  .... I can't even keep up with the judges anymore! ..


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2014)

I lost interest in the show right after they got rid of Humphrey Bogart and Thelma Todd ...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

I quit watching when Edna Mae Oliver retired.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 21, 2014)

I watch it. They have some amazing talent on there. Everybody but Michael Waltrip. He can't dance any better than he can drive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm with you Georgia, each year I know less and less of these "stars".  Back when the show started it was interesting, because you knew so many of the people from movies, entertainment or TV...now it's who???  I know Tommy Chong from the old Cheech and Chong movies, he's not a great dancer, but he is older and seems like a nice guy.

Alfonso Ribeiro I know from watching the sitcom Fresh Prince of BelAir, he played Carlton.  I think he's a good dancer, and I got of kick out of when he did the "Carlton" in his DWS routine.

Lea Thompson, I think most of us know, she's doing well, but I thing she could step up her game there.

I'm with you Shirley, that race car driver shouldn't have lasted this long there...he doesn't dance.


----------



## JoannaD (Oct 21, 2014)

They do throw around the word "star" pretty easily nowadays


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Alfonso Ribeiro I know from watching the sitcom Fresh Prince of BelAir, he played Carlton.  I think he's a good dancer, and I got of kick out of when he did the "Carlton" in his DWS routine.



I know I'm probably the only one who watched tonight, on and off because the show was too long, but I wanted to see who won.  Happy to see that Alfonso (Carlton) won the mirror ball...I think he deserved it! :thumbsup:


----------

